# Austria Bank bails start



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone keeping up on the banking situation in Austria?
Bank Bail in has started
What I really want to know how long till it happens here in the U.S.
Or if anyone thinks it won't

Mods could you please move this to current events, Thank you!


----------

